# HIIT on clen



## minotaur (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it safe to do the HIIT workout on threadmill while on clen? After the training  I felt bad and got huge apettite for sweets. Is it ok?


----------



## bugman (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah. I believe it's nothing to worry about.  I'll let you know more tomorrow night after my round of HIIT and clen!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 2, 2015)

Clen or no clen, you should feel like you're about to puke and passout after HIIT.. otherwise you're not doing HIIT


----------



## minotaur (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok. Is it a great benefit to change LSD workout with HIIT one after one? 
Is it nessesary to do regulary the weigth lifting workout too while reducting fat?


----------



## minotaur (Jan 2, 2015)

How to counteract the huge appetite for sugar after HIIT on clen to not destroy the fat losing effect?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 2, 2015)

Fiber, water, and ephedrine help with food cravings. Eat a good portion of veggies before you do HIIT and definitely drink a shit ton of water. 

And yes, you should be doing strength training regularly while reducing fat. Otherwise you will lose a lot of muscle and fat instead of mostly just fat.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 2, 2015)

Clen and HIIT worked for me, drink lots of water before and after you'll be sweating bullets for an hour after a good cardio session


----------



## schultz1 (Jan 3, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Clen or no clen, you should feel like you're about to puke and passout after HIIT.. otherwise you're not doing HIIT



This isn't true at all. You can he doing hit without the feeling of puking or passing out. While it does happen, if it doesn't you can still be doing hit.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 3, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> This isn't true at all. You can he doing hit without the feeling of puking or passing out. While it does happen, if it doesn't you can still be doing hit.




What is HIT? I'm talking about HIIT. Idk how you do HIIT but for me it's defined as pushing yourself to physical and mental failure with some kind of sprint work.


Just think about how you set up HIIT - You set your work interval for a specific amount of time usually 1-3min. Then the rest period is always just less than the amount of time for you to fully recover from the work interval. The rest period in relation to the work interval is arbitrary and depends on the persons conditioning. When you start your next sprint you will always be more fatigued than the last interval as there should be a cumulative effect. Now after 1 or 2 intervals you will be out of breath and after 3-5 you're going to feel like you're about to hyperventilate and pass out. Then you keep going until physical and mental failure.... or actually puking.


----------



## stuckinit (Jan 3, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> What is HIT? I'm talking about HIIT. Idk how you do HIIT but for me it's defined as pushing yourself to physical and mental failure with some kind of sprint work.
> 
> 
> Just think about how you set up HIIT - You set your work interval for a specific amount of time usually 1-3min. Then the rest period is always just less than the amount of time for you to fully recover from the work interval. The rest period in relation to the work interval is arbitrary and depends on the persons conditioning. When you start your next sprint you will always be more fatigued than the last interval as there should be a cumulative effect. Now after 1 or 2 intervals you will be out of breath and after 3-5 you're going to feel like you're about to hyperventilate and pass out. Then you keep going until physical and mental failure.... or actually puking.



This is the problem most people have in the gym in general IMHO, they are mental midgets, thus they never see results like they should. When I do a lifting regimen my body is trashed for hours after. And If I'm doing any sort of cardio, I feel like I'm going to puke/passout. The results are made in that window of pain!


----------



## schultz1 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> What is HIT? I'm talking about HIIT. Idk how you do HIIT but for me it's defined as pushing yourself to physical and mental failure with some kind of sprint work.
> 
> 
> Just think about how you set up HIIT - You set your work interval for a specific amount of time usually 1-3min. Then the rest period is always just less than the amount of time for you to fully recover from the work interval. The rest period in relation to the work interval is arbitrary and depends on the persons conditioning. When you start your next sprint you will always be more fatigued than the last interval as there should be a cumulative effect. Now after 1 or 2 intervals you will be out of breath and after 3-5 you're going to feel like you're about to hyperventilate and pass out. Then you keep going until physical and mental failure.... or actually puking.



To say you should be on the verge of puking or passing out means your doing hiit. Or to say if you aren't, your not, is truly ignorant.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 4, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> To say you should be on the verge of puking or passing out means your doing hiit. Or to say if you aren't, your not, is truly ignorant.



If you say so, chief


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 4, 2015)

Think it's different with everyone... I've personally never had a problem but I kno few tht have had issue with heart rate on clen doing Hitt cardio


----------



## minotaur (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there a risk to develop any serious heart illness/damage doing sport on clen, especially the hiit? Maybe do it less intensively? I take 120mcg a day (sometimes 80mcg).

With the time passing out how to modify the hiit workout? What to change and in what direction? First to increase the speed of intervals or their lenght or maybe the amount of series? Or maybe all of them but WHICH ONE is the most important aspect?


----------



## minotaur (Jan 18, 2015)

> Is there a risk to develop any serious heart illness/damage doing sport on clen, especially the hiit? Maybe do it less intensively? I take 120mcg a day (sometimes 80mcg).
> 
> With the time passing out how to modify the hiit workout? What to change and in what direction? First to increase the speed of intervals or their lenght or maybe the amount of series? Or maybe all of them but WHICH ONE is the most important aspect?


I renew my question. It's very important for me.

Another issue - how the benzodiazepines or opioids intake affects the work of clenbuterol ? I suppose it can decrease the fat lose as it decreses the heart rate. Am I right or wrong?


----------

